# Do Babies Nurse More When Teething?



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Baby nursed about every hour for the past 2 nights. I know she's getting a tooth. Is the increased nursing due to teething? If so, why? Is it because MM provides a natural analgesic?


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

In my experience, yes, they do nurse more frequently. I have no idea why. Maybe they get some pain releif from the milk. Maybe the sucking releives some of the pressure on the gums. Maybe it's because nursing is just so comforting. But yes, when my babies have been cutting teeth, they nurse non-stop.


----------



## BabyGow (Jun 24, 2005)

I would also say yes, as I have been a non stop nursing machine for my DS who is 9 months and cutting his top front teeth! We co-sleep and everything, but he is "on" me 24/7 basically when he is teething. And strange enough, does not like to go anywhere but to bed when he is nursing...weird


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

It seems to be true for dd...she'll nurse every hour (or even every half hour) when her teeth are close to cutting through. Since I know she isn't getting milk every time I think (at least for her) it's the comfort factor. Nursing makes her feel better emotionally/physically so it's what she wants to do!

The milk (when there's milk) is also calming for a little one, so that could play a part as well.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, I think they do it for comfort. My ds did the same with this last cold, stopped eating any solids and just nursed the whole time. Now I think he's getting a tooth in and is still nursing a lot more at night and still more interested in nursies than eating anything else. A little tiring for me, but I figure it's the best for him right now.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

It's possible this is because of teething... Our DS has been waking and nursing a lot more often at night for the past couple of months since he started teething. He is usually most restless just before the teeth emerge, once the teeth come through the gum I think it doesn't bother him so much.

I have another theory though... teething (for DS) has also come at the same time when he's been hitting lots of other milestones and learning lots of new things in rapid succession (sitting, crawling, pulling up, babbling, clapping etc). When he is very busy and active during the day, he not only needs more energy but he also doesn't have as much time or patience to nurse during the day... which means more frequent nursing at night.


----------

